# Whelen lightbar weak strobes



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey everyone I have a Whelen mini 9M that the strobes are blinking weak, I'm thinking the power supply is bad or going. anyone have any info on this. can these power supplys be fixed

.I might be selling a Edge 9000 soon that needs lenses


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, first make sure it isn't in low power mode. Other than that, you can send(or bring) the PS to Whelen, they may be able to fix it.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

bad tube the 9m power supplys are encapsulated


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

1 bad tube can cause the whole light to get weak... PS may also be going... give Whelen a call and they may be able to help you out.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm still messing with it I was trying to unplug some of the strobes to see if there was a bad one all ready checked fuses and I did see the PS is just a swap out unit. 
this light is only a little over 2 years old with 4 strobes alleys and work lights so I think it's worth the PS replacement


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

if its only 2 years old then send it back to whelen, they have a full 5 year warranty.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

fireboy6413;966904 said:


> if its only 2 years old then send it back to whelen, they have a full 5 year warranty.


No Sh*t they do  if thats the case it will be going in for repair tommorow morning


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just give them a call, they will give you their address, then just ship it back to them, in the event its out of warranty they usually have a flat rate to repair their products, which is much less then buying new. But yours should still be under warranty since its 2 years. I see your in CT, here is their address, maybe you can just drop it off if yor not too far
51 Winthrop Road
Chester, CT 06412-0684
(860)526-9504 Fax(860)526-4078


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

the 5 year warr if for LEDs only power supplys and strobes are only 2 years and it's just over 2 years old


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Its for strobe power supplys as well, Like I said, if its something thats out of warranty, they usually have a flat rate fee, which is alot less then buying the parts new. Give them a call in the morning, ask to speak to one of the tech guys, explain to them whats the problem, they are real good guys that work in the tech dept. they will give you an idea of what it can be, or usually they know right off the bat, then they will tell you if its covered or not


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

fireboy6413;966953 said:


> Its for strobe power supplys as well, Like I said, if its something thats out of warranty, they usually have a flat rate fee, which is alot less then buying the parts new. Give them a call in the morning, ask to speak to one of the tech guys, explain to them whats the problem, they are real good guys that work in the tech dept. they will give you an idea of what it can be, or usually they know right off the bat, then they will tell you if its covered or not


thanks will do, I'll give them a call while on the road, long day of driving coming up about 300 miles or more 
can't wait to get it all setup and running, thanks for the info


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

just drive to chester


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

thats the plan I have the time Thursday after some sanding


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they can even fix it on the truck


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

keep us posted


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Pirsch;966848 said:


> 1 bad tube can cause the whole light to get weak... PS may also be going... give Whelen a call and they may be able to help you out.


not necessarily .... if one tube goes out the rest still blink as normal ... i had an old mini edge ... just replaced the turbo64 strobe tube ...


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

well I talked to one of there tech guys and he thinks it's a power supply and there not under warranty but under a pro rated warrany it will cost $130 for a power supply unless someone has one cheaper.
Or is it better to just get a newer lightbar


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

did you purchase the bar new. and when did you, the 9m is not that old and it should have an HDP power supply

http://www.whelen.com/pb/Automotive/Warranties-Trademarks/Automotive_Warranty.pdf


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

groundbreakers;969718 said:


> not necessarily .... if one tube goes out the rest still blink as normal ... i had an old mini edge ... just replaced the turbo64 strobe tube ...


That's not right either. I've serviced plenty of whelen strobe bars that act strange when one tube fails. The outlets are fired in pairs, so one bad tube can effect the other sibling.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I even tried to unplug the strobes one at a time no change.
I tested all the voltages and they look good going into the power supply


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

How I read this it's out of warranty or am I wrong..
STANDARD / 2-YEAR WARRANTY
Whelen products are covered by a direct warranty for up to a maximum two years from date of purchase (not to exceed three years
from date of manufacture), with proof of purchase. In accordance with the policy statement described herein, the unit may be
returned directly to the factory or to an Authorized Whelen Repair Center† for warranty consideration. Whelen 100 watt siren speakers
are covered by a 2-year warranty from the date of manufacture. Heavy-Duty motor assemblies (so marked) are covered by a
direct warranty for up to three years from date of manufacture. For warranty consideration, both the siren speakers and motor
assemblies are subject to the conditions and steps described herein.
HDP® / 5-YEAR WARRANTY
Whelen Automotive *Non Lightbar *Strobe Power Supplies, LED Ballasts and LED Products bearing the official
HDP label and manufactured to HDP standards, are covered by a direct warranty for up to five years from date
of manufacture. In accordance with the policy statement described herein, the unit may be returned directly to
the factory or to an Authorized Whelen Repair Center† for warranty consideration.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Well not under warranty I just talked to Whelen support, looking like a power supply. I was told if I bring down the old power supply and it's bad they will swap it for a new one for $125.
anyone have one for sale cheaper???

maybe I'll just fix it and sell it off and get a LED bar less to worry about


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

For $125 bucks? Just fix it. It's a nice bar, and you'll probably get a few years out of the new PS.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't buy one of these:

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages

I'm using reverse phsychology, but don't anyone tell him. LOLOLOL


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

you know if I could sell the old bars I have I would get one of those setups for sure.

anyone want to buy a Whelen 9M mini that needs a power supply


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I bet someone will pick that up pretty quick!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

SafetyLighting;971407 said:


> I bet someone will pick that up pretty quick!


whats a fair price for a this light bar?
it has 4 strobes takedowns and alley lights


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

SafetyLighting;970605 said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy one of these:
> 
> http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages
> 
> I'm using reverse phsychology, but don't anyone tell him. LOLOLOL


I might have to buy one of these LOL I don't care what you say


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOLOL. Noooo, don't do it! I try this tactic with my 4 year old daughter, it usually backfires, LOLOL.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

the strobe bars act wierd also if they are not geting enouph power they will fire out of sequence and look dim.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

plowman4life;975667 said:


> the strobe bars act wierd also if they are not geting enouph power they will fire out of sequence and look dim.


You know I was going to just sell it but I think I might mess with it a little bit more 

do you have a power supply


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Dan, I sent you a Pm, not sure if you got it or not.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

no i dont have a power supply. sorry.

but call whelen tech support. i know the guys there. if you can get a hold of john,jim,or bruce they will take care of you.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

SafetyLighting;975674 said:


> Dan, I sent you a Pm, not sure if you got it or not.


I got it I just can't make up my dam mind it's a nice little bar, I had someone offer me 100 today for it???


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Ohh, LOL, ok. Just wanted to make sure you got it.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

plowman4life;975676 said:


> no i dont have a power supply. sorry.
> 
> but call whelen tech support. i know the guys there. if you can get a hold of john,jim,or bruce they will take care of you.


I did talk to someone the other day and they think it's a power supply maybe  but I have to worry being laid off $125 is a lot now adays


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

SafetyLighting;975683 said:


> Ohh, LOL, ok. Just wanted to make sure you got it.


it's tempting I like your setups your selling, they look nice


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

nah, they suck, trust me. LOLOL.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

well I got ahold of a different 4 strobe power supply so I ripped everything out and started over and walla I have a working lightbar  I had fun playing with all the wires. Now I'm going to install it in a few days


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Good Deal!


----------

